# I'm confused, can somebody explain the difference?



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

between a super and a turbo.

All I know is that a Super works off of engine power, while a turbo works off of the exhaust. What is the difference performance wise though?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

supercharger spools instantly, since its spun by the engine belts, but it is argued that turbos are capable of producing more power. basically, for a 4 cylinder, or any inline engine, turbocharging is more logical, although supercharging works too. where as with V-# engines, it becomes more difficult to turbocharge, so supercharging is the logical answer


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Both systems are known as forced induction because both systems compress the air gong into the cylinders (o2 being the important ingredient). More air, means more o2, means hotter more powerful explosions, means more power. That is where the similiarities end.

Yes a turbo runs off exhaust. The turbo itself has two pipes, an intake and exhaust, namely (duh) one area where air comes in and another where exhaust is leaving. The common air path in a turbo car is air intake, intake turbo pipe, intercooler, intake manifold, cyclinders, exhaust turbo pipe. In order to achieve boost, the turbo uses the exhaust flow from the engine to spin a turbine, which in turn spins an air pump. The turbine in the turbo spins at super high speeds and since it is hooked up to the exhaust, this is why temp. on turbos is so high. Due to having to spool the turbine in order to achieve boost and the typically long pathway of the airflow, this is why you have turbo lag.

A supercharger on the other hand works off of a pulley system connected directly to the engine and receives its power similar to the water pump or alternator. The engine turns the pulley, the air pump compresses the air, and boost is made. Since the supercharger works directly off of engine power, you have almost zero lag.

Now, why use one over the other? The problem w/ superchargers on smaller engines is because the pulley system is draining on the engine. You've probably experienced this when you turn your AC on, the reason you feel a power loss is because your engine has to turn another pulley. A turbo is much more useful on a smaller engine while a larger engine (which really won't be effective by the pulley system) may benefit more from a supercharger. .


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

So if I wanted to do something to my Frontier's KA24DE it would probably be best to go with the Turbo. I'm not thinking about it actually, I'm just curious.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

they actually manufacture supercharged frontiers. so therefore, supercharging it might be the easier way to go. supercharging is alot easier, since you only have half the amount of piping to run, instead of a turbo, where you have to run intake and exhaust piping.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

the SC is on the 6 cylinder model only though and I have the 4 cylinder model.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure there is a turbo kit for the ka24 but I know nothing about it. I would ask the 240SX guys for info. on the turbo kit and/or what would be involved in building your own turbo. It may be more beneficial to simply swap in the 6 cylinder. Sorry I'm not much help but I know next to nothing about the Frontier.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

realnissan.com has turbos for the KA24, whether E or DE, 240SX or pickup. an unmentioned advantage (albeit small) of supercharging is that you can run more agressive cams since you don't have to worry about the exhaust back-peddling into the cylinder when it hits the turbo. also, there are two types of SC's: eaton-roots type & centrifugal. eaton-roots are older and are commonly used on V8's. jackson racing's are E-R type too. they mount between your TB and intake manifold. thats probably what the SC'd frontiers use, too. Centrifugal SC's are just the compressor housing from a turbo mounted to a pulley. they are smaller, lighter and more efficient than eaton-roots SC's. not only that, but they can be intercooled just like a turbo. basically, eaton-roots are old and they suck. centrifugal, like vortech's, are a lot better.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I would go turbo just for the fact that there is so much available info on doing that with any nissan vs. supercharging.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*No Lag????*

centrifugal sc's such as the vortech *don't* have zero lag! in fact they have far more lag than most turbo setups. the vortech is designed to produce "max" boost at its highest operating speed aka the rev limit of the engine. this is due to its overdrive ratio. 

bottom line:
a properly selected & * tuned* turbo setup will make more trq/hp than a centrifugal sc such as the vortech. and it'll have better throttle response too


----------

